# antennas, digital converter boxes, and Tivo



## goodnite_brbk (Dec 31, 2011)

My TV doesn't convert channels to digital format from my rooftop antenna. I'm in the process of buying a new antenna BTW, but wanted to ask whether Tivo boxes are able to convert signals into digital format, or would I still be required to connect the Tivo device to a converter box. 

Also, are Tivo devices capable of increasing the quality of my HDTV reception so that I can enjoy 1080i (or 720p... whatever that number is that's in between 480p & 1080 i)?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You failed to mention whether your TV is an HDTV or perhaps an "HD Ready TV" (one that doesn't have a built in ATSC tuner but is capable of 720p/1080i display).
Current TiVo boxes have either 2 or 4 HD Tuners capable of both analog and digital reception. You can select the output video format. To take full advantage of their capability, you have to subscribe to the TiVo service. For more info, visit their web site.
www.tivo.com


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Be careful, the newer TiVos do not support OTA reception, they are solely dedicated to cable use, but the lower HD TiVo models are excellent at OTA TV recording.

I use an older model 652 HD TiVo with 2 OTA tuners that I bought off eBay and was able to buy the lifetime service at a discount because I already had 2 SD TiVos. It takes a little over 2 years to amortize out the lump sum for lifetime but TiVos are pretty reliable and one of mine has been purring along for 5 years.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Be careful, the newer TiVos do not support OTA reception, they are solely dedicated to cable.


What? I have the newest Tivo Premier, and use it exclusively for OTA. I dont even have cable.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Perhaps I'm wrong, but I thought I read on TiVo community somewhere that the next TiVo box was cable only.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong, but I thought I read on TiVo community somewhere that the next TiVo box was cable only.


Next one maybe. Dont know. They havent finished the software for the current one


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong, but I thought I read on TiVo community somewhere that the next TiVo box was cable only.


Correct - the new 4 tuner TiVo Premiere Elite is compatible with digital cable or Verizon FIOS only. No antenna or satellite support and no analog support.


----------

